# [SOLVED] Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been having this problem for a few months now. As stated, the computer freezes when downloading anything from the internet. It has frozen while browsing reddit, while downloading games from Steam, while watching Youtube, while downloading any type of file online, and when Windows update or any other program tries to download updates. 

So far, I've tried a lot of troubleshooting on my own. I've ran sfc, DISM, antivirus/malware programs, and run the Windows memory diagnostic service. all to no avail. My most recent attempt at a fix was resetting the computer, which failed to help, and resetting the BIOS to factory settings. 

It's important to note that the system works fine in Safe mode with networking, which is how I'm posting here. I have no idea what could possibly be causing this. Please help!

Specs: 
Acer Aspire v5-552p-x440
Processor: AMDA10-5757M APU with Radeon HD Graphics 2495MHz, 4 cores
BIOS version Insyde Corp. V2.02 date 5/28/13
8.00 GB RAM, 5.09 available


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Hi Steve29 :welcome:

Since it is working fine in *Safe Mode*, perform a Clean Boot and see if the problem persists.

What security software are you using?


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

That was one of the steps I took before the reset, actually, and the computer would still freeze. I'll try again, though. 

Currently, I'm using Norton Security Suite. The first thing I did after resetting the computer was to uninstall Mcaffee (it came with the computer) and download Norton. The computer actually froze while downloading Norton, so I re-booted into safe mode with networking to complete it, which worked fine.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

did you try a different browser to see if it is a browser issue? what about addons and toolbars in your browser. did you disable them to see if they are causing the issue?


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

It hangs regardless of the browser. I've tried IE, Chrome, and Firefox. It also hangs outside of browsers, such as when downloading products via Steam.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Just tried a clean boot, no dice. I booted up and ran Steam and opened reddit in Chrome, and the computer froze in under 5 minutes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Download Junkware Removal Tool, *Run *it, A DOS window appears. Press Any Key, It starts scanning automatically. 
Next Download ADWCleaner, *Run* it, *Install* it,* Scan*, Leave Everything Checked, *Clean*. The Computer will reboot automatically. Both programs will show a Text document when they finish showing you what it has removed.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Downloaded and ran both. a few registry keys were removed, along with some chrome and IE extensions. Restarted into a normal boot, computer froze within seconds of opening a .gif file from Reddit.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Now try a Clean Boot If that works, add one startup item at a time until it freezes. 
If that doesn't work, try enabling the Hidden Administrator account. Log out as you and log in as the *Admin*, and try your Gif's now.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

okay. It looked really promising after I opened the administrator account, but the computer froze yet again. I was downloading Microsoft Word when the freeze happened. 

Could it be some driver that runs in a clean boot, but not in safe mode? For example, I'm pretty sure audio drivers run in a clean boot, but not safe mode. Not sure if this is relevant, but when the computer freezes, if there was any sound playing, for example playing a video, the last something-like-a-millisecond of sound loops for ~5 seconds before stopping.

Also, for some reason my profile says windows 7. It's actually windows 8. :/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Go to Start/ Right click (My) Computer and choose Properties. Under System Information it will tell you, what version of Windows, the Service Pack, and the amount of RAM. 
Then go to the Acer Download page, find your model # and download the Audio driver for your model: Download Drivers and Manuals | Acer Official Site
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...&SC=PA_6#_ga=1.246517059.650599088.1407613892


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Oh, I just meant my profile on this forum, I fixed it now.  thanks though. I'm downloading the drivers now. I had tried to do this before, but the computer froze during the downloads, so i gave up. In safe mode, though, it seems fine. I'll comment after the drivers are all installed and give an update.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

It's looking promising so far with the new drivers! I'll keep stress testing it with downloads and such, but so far it looks good! Thanks for the help. If something else goes wrong, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Glad to hear it. If this solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Alright, unfortunately it would seem the problem is not gone. :banghead:

Stress testing online worked out fine. I had a tab of video and pandora going while browsing reddit, no problem. I was still running in a clean boot, though, so I enabled the bottom half of the services in msconfig. it froze that time, so I disabled each quarter in turn to isolate one, but it froze both times. tried a clean boot again, froze. reinstalled the drivers again and disabled automatic downloads with windows update. This time, the comp froze inside a game. 

I'm at a loss here. I looked on the acer page again, and there's a newer version (2.07) of the BIOS for my system available, with a blog post about how downloading it and flashing your BIOS could fix "random" freezing problems. Should I do this? I don't want to brick my computer.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Alright, unfortunately it would seem the problem is not gone. 

Stress testing online worked out fine. I had a tab of video and pandora going while browsing reddit, no problem. I was still running in a clean boot, though, so I enabled the bottom half of the services in msconfig. it froze that time, so I disabled each quarter in turn to isolate one, but it froze both times. tried a clean boot again, froze. reinstalled the drivers again and disabled automatic downloads with windows update. This time, the comp froze inside a game. 

I'm at a loss here. I looked on the acer page again, and there's a newer version (2.07) of the BIOS for my system available, with a blog post about how downloading it and flashing your BIOS could fix "random" freezing problems. Should I do this? I don't want to brick my computer.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Hi, a little surprised and somewhat disappointing, McAfee is bad enough, however replacing it with Norton is from the frying pan into the fire.

Disappointing because no one mentioned the vital need to run McAfee uninstaller, before installing Norton, now you have an active AV that is in conflict with a partially uninstalled McAfee.

Now you would be better off with no AV then either of these, the choice is yours, try Eset nod 32, or free MSE from MS.

You should run the McAfee unistaller:- (there will still be hundreds of registry entries relating to McAfee on your system)

How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

I'm really not sure what to put in there to log in. The mcafee just came with the computer, my family and I never paid for a subscription, even though it said we had one. Furthermore, why would I be better off with no AV? I thought those were good?

EDIT: I downloaded the removal tool thing. it's running now. still confused as to why I shouldn't run an AV.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Hi, you did not understand what I said:-
"Now you would be better off with no AV then either of these" that is not to say you do not need an AV, just that these two are the worst you could use, that's why I suggested superior alternatives. I have no AV's on any of my computers, been like this for 20 odd years, depends on your computer skills, I would recommend you use the suggested alternatives I mentioned. Norton, McAfee are simply unsuitable for home computer use.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Oh okay. You're right, these were just the ones my family gets for free with like our internet subscription. I'll probably download a different one later, as soon as I fix this problem.

Which still isn't fixed. cleaned away the mcafee, still experiencing freezes. this is killing me. Should I attempt to flash the BIOS? I've been told that that's a skill-heavy task and shouldn't be taken lightly, but it might be the only thing left to do. can anyone recommend anything else to try first? If not, can someone walk me through the BIOS update process?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

The Bios isn't difficult, but if you don't have your power adapter and battery plugged in and fully charged, or for some other reason it shuts down during the process it can brick your computer. We don't suggest novices update the Bios unless absolutely necessary. 
First, Enable the Hidden Administrator account, log out as you and log in as the Admin. See if this problem still persists. If it has stopped, then you can create a new user profile and copy your files to it. Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


----------



## Phantom010 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

What about the network adapter? Have you tried updating that driver as well?


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

Unfortunately, yes. I updated the LAN, the wireless LAN, and the audio drivers on the ACER drivers page. 

Tried the hidden Admin account, no dice.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*



> Tried the hidden Admin account, no dice


 If it is still happening with the Admin account then it is not your User Account but something much bigger, possibly a hardware issue.


----------



## Steve29 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Computer hangs while downloading, browsing web*

I found the problem. After searching heavily online, I found a thread of other ACER users complaining about the same type of problems, and one person suggested disabling the ethernet controller. Apparently there's some kind of bug in the controller which causes the computer to freeze. Disabling it has eliminated the problem. 

Thank you all for your help on this issue! I really appreciated it.


----------

